# Fructose malabsorption causes depression?



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

Fructose malabsorption is associated with decreased plasma tryptophanMany people with IBS suffer from:1) Fructose malabsorption2) DepressionAccording to the abstract above, fructose malabsorption may cause reduced absorption of tryptophan, an amino acid that acts as a precursor for serotonin. Given the overlap between fructose malabsorbers and IBS'ers, this could at least partly explain why people with IBS exhibit signs of depression. Therefore, one could hypothesize that supplementing with 5-HTP  would be of help for a significant fraction of IBS'ers.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

Nanobug,L-tryptophan is available OTC in the US. I know this because I was looking for, and purchased, all the essential free-form amino acids so that I could formulate my own Elemental Diet. Have you tried taking L-tryptophan directly?


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:Have you tried taking L-tryptophan directly?


But what if fructose malabsorption also causes tryptophan malabsorption? According to the article, "High intestinal fructose concentration seems to interfere with L-tryptophan metabolism". This seems to suggest that going directly to 5-HTP might be "better". What do you think?PS. Yes, I've tried taking tryptophan directly.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

What is 5-HTP? Where do you get it? Does it interfere with anything else?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

5-HTP is a dietary supplementThe wiki on it has some links to documents with side effects.Anything where serotonin syndrome might be an issue is probably something to avoid (so don't take this AND antidepressants).K.


----------

